# aportar



## elisabete pinto

Buenas tardes

?Alguién podría decirme si el uso del verbo "aportar"en esta frase es correcto?
Lo que quiero decir es que la revista reune la opinión de profesionales experimentados (?experientes??).

*“La revista aporta décadas de experiencia para ayudar a que los bibliotecarios sean mejores profesionales.”* 

Gracias

Elisabete


----------



## spielenschach

Yo diría la revista *reúne*...

reunir - juntar, congregar, amontonar.

aportar - *1.* intr. p. us. Tomar puerto o arribar a él.

*2.* fig. Llegar, ir a parar a alguna parte, voluntariamente o por azar.

aportar 2 .
*1.* (Del lat. _apportare;_ de _ad,_ a, y_ portare,_ llevar.) tr. p. us. Llevar, conducir, traer.


----------



## olivinha

Olá, Spien:
Eu tb gosto da opção _reunir_, mas _aportar _tampouco estaria mal.

Além dos significados que você aportou ()acima, segundo o DRAE, *aportar**2**.*
(Del lat. _apportāre_, de _ad_, a2, y _portāre_, llevar).
*1. *tr. Contribuir, añadir, dar.
por exemplo:
"Su llegada es positiva porque *aporta experiencia*, desparpajo en su juego y no tiene miedo a competir a alto nivel; además de que es un gran tirador, *..."*
O


----------



## jazyk

Acho estranha a parte que diz _para ayudar a que los bibliotecarios sean mejores profesionales. _Por que não _para ayudar a los bibliotecarios a ser mejores profesionales?_


----------



## olivinha

jazyk said:


> Acho estranha a parte que diz _para ayudar a que los bibliotecarios sean mejores profesionales. _
> Por que não _para ayudar a los bibliotecarios a ser mejores profesionales?_


 
Concordo.
O


----------



## spielenschach

> mas _aportar _tampouco estaria mal.



Entonces, los dos.


----------



## dulce brasileño

_ayudar a que los bibliotecarios sean mejores profesionales._

_A frase diz para " Ajudar para que os bibliotecarios sejam melhores profissionais "._

_Acredito que esteja no plural e o emprego de A SER antecedendo uma palavra em plural, haveria erro de concordancia._

_Buenas tardes a todos amigos..._

_=)_


----------



## jazyk

A frase em portugués também me parece estranha. Eu nunca a diria/escreveria. Faria o mesmo que fiz em espanhol: _ajudar os bibliotecários a ser melhores profissionais_, mas pode ser que seja questão de gosto/estilo.  





> Acredito que esteja no plural e o emprego de A SER antecedendo uma palavra em plural, haveria erro de concordancia.


 Não entendi esta parte.


----------



## olivinha

dulce brasileño said:


> _Acredito que esteja no plural e o emprego de A SER antecedendo uma palavra em plural, haveria erro de concordancia._
> 
> _Buenas tardes a todos amigos..._
> 
> _=)_


Boa tarde, Dulce Brasileño.
O que você quis dizer? Que não se pode utilizar "_a ser"_ neste caso porque o que vem depois são palavras no plural: mejore*s* profesional*es*? 
Acho que aqui não há um problema de concordância e que a estrutura da frase pede um o verbo no infinitivo: ayudar a ser.
Esperemos por mais feedback.
O


----------



## elisabete pinto

Buenas tardes 

Agradezco a todos por los "aportes". Como me quedaron algunas dudas, sigo pesquisando. En cuanto tenga alguna novidad os comunicaré, ?vale?
Gracias,

hasta pronto

Elisabete


----------



## dulce brasileño

amigos, boa noite.
Apenas disse referente a frase deixada que fala dos bibliotecarios.

ajudar A SER melhores profissionais está incorreto.

Se voce esta falando de duas pessoas ou mais,
neste caso, teria que ter escrito:

Ajudar A SEREM melhores profissionais.
Nao sei se deixei claro.

Ou, se quiserem. Por exemplo:

Tenho novos amigos para serem apresentados.

=)


----------



## olivinha

Olá, Dulce Brasileño.
O espanhol não admite o infinitivo flexionado, por isso está correto dizer em espanhol "ayudar a ser mejores profesionales".

Hoje mesmo estava trabalhando com esta frase:
Se debe proporcionar los medios de asistencia a los ocupantes para *poder* localizar las salidas bajo condiciones de humo espeso.

Boa noite.


----------



## jazyk

> Se você esta falando de duas pessoas ou mais,
> neste caso, *teria *(grifo meu) que ter escrito:


Com relação à utilização do infinitivo (im)pessoal, fala-se de recomendações, já que não há regras claras a respeito. Eu prefiro o infinitivo impessoal na frase em apreço, pois parece que a deixa mais enxuta. Outros poderiam recalcar a necessidade da flexão do infinitivo para se deixar(em) claro(s) o(s) falante(s). Nesta área as opiniões são as mais variadas e não há consenso.

Jazyk


----------



## Mangato

Vou a tentar de aportar algo.

No sentido original da frase que colocou Elelisabete aportar quer dizer contribuir, engadir, proporcionar, no sentido de ajuda  ou colaboração, inclusive ofrecer. Aportar experiencia é por a dispocição os conhecimentos atesorados.


MG


----------



## dulce brasileño

Sim Jazyk, boa noite...
bom, é que ela pediu a frase em portugues anjo...

=)

Mas obrigado msm assim...

se cuidaaaa


----------



## jazyk

> bom, é que ela pediu a frase em portugues anjo...


Acho que não, anjo:



> Buenas tardes
> 
> ?Alguién podría decirme si el uso del verbo "aportar"en esta frase es correcto?
> Lo que quiero decir es que la revista reune la opinión de profesionales experimentados (?experientes??).




Jazyk


----------



## elisabete pinto

Buenos días
os agradezco mucho las respuestas.
Respecto a "aportar", creo que ya está claro, ?no?
Pero como hubo otras dudas, os envio una consulta que hice a un antiguo profesor de español. quizás aporte algo más.
saludos.
la frase era: 
“La revista aporta décadas de experiencia para ayudar a que los bibliotecarios sean mejores profesionales.”

respuesta:*Es correcto.
La proposición es que los bibliotecarios sean mejores profesionales
Los bibliotecarios: sujeto
sean mejores profesionales: predicado
el verbo y el predicativo deben concordar con el sujeto.
el adjetivo mejores debe concordar con profesionales por concordancia 
adjetivo-sustantivo .
Si fuera en singular dirías: que el bibliotecario sea mejor profesional.*

ahora un aporte mio:  “*para ser**” o “a serem”. Son cosas distintas: *
*Para + ser es una perifrases (indica finalidad).  Entonces es correcto que el verbo va en singular, pq hay apenas 1 sujeto.  Igual en portugués. 
Sin embargo,  he elegido otro tipo de construcción. Así, vale la regla de arriba.* 
Abz,
Elisabete


----------



## jazyk

Mas o que ele disse parece-me bastante óbvio e a análise é a mesma em português. Só disse que ela me parecia meio estranha, com o que outras pessoas concordaram, e ofereci outra opção.


----------



## olivinha

Oi, Elisabete.
Só uma coisa: que fique bem claro que na construção _ayudar a los bibliotecarios a ser mejores profesionales _não há erro de concordância. Como foi dito antes, o Espanhol não admite o infinitivo flexionado. E se me permite uma opinião, eu também prefiro essa construção (_ayudar a ser mejores..._) à ayudar _a que_ los bibliotecarios _sean _mejores profesionales. Questão de gosto.
Sorte com o seu texto.

**


----------



## dulce brasileño

hehe...

Jazik...
desculpe-me linda...

boa noite


----------



## jazyk

Eu sou homem.


----------



## Nanon

elisabete pinto said:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> ?Alguién podría decirme si el uso del verbo "aportar"en esta frase es correcto?
> Lo que quiero decir es que la revista reune la opinión de profesionales experimentados (?experientes??).



Eu queria acrescentar que "experiente" não está no DRAE...


----------



## jazyk

Acho que a Elisabete colocou experiente em português.


----------

